# nfl mobile



## androidphan88 (Jun 15, 2011)

So I just tried to install nfl mobile and everytime I open it force closes. I am rooted and have removed some bloat. Anyone else have this issue


----------



## jgfan1972 (Sep 26, 2011)

androidphan88 said:


> So I just tried to install nfl mobile and everytime I open it force closes. I am rooted and have removed some bloat. Anyone else have this issue


I have not and I am rooted and use the NFL Mobile app often. Were you rooted before or after you installed?


----------



## jgfan1972 (Sep 26, 2011)

Sorry double post


----------

